# Bear Notch Road in White Mountains



## Mike P. (Nov 22, 2004)

Is closed.  Mohamed will be updating his website of the closing.  As of Saturday the 20th, all other orads were still open & Jefferson Notch was passable by all wheel drive cars (Forester) & normal winter driving caustion on icy winding roads.  Only tricky near the top of the notch.


----------



## Mohamed Ellozy (Nov 22, 2004)

Many thanks, Mike!  My road closures page has just been updated for the first time this winter.


----------

